# What was the best year for the Cervelo R3



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Starting to look for a used R3. Are there any years to stay away from? Is there a certain year that was best?

Thanks


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

2012 and newer for three reasons -- Pre-BBRight had some issues with BB cracks, BBRight makes for a really stiff BB, RD Hanger design with horizontal bolts instead of vertical bolts is more durable and a better design.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

rmerka said:


> 2012 and newer for three reasons -- Pre-BBRight had some issues with BB cracks, BBRight makes for a really stiff BB, RD Hanger design with horizontal bolts instead of vertical bolts is more durable and a better design.


I agree 100%. I waited to get a 2012 R3 Team for all of those reasons. 

Although the new 2014 R3 looks pretty nice...


----------



## stfbike (Nov 19, 2013)

I have 2013 Cervelo Ultrega, it was funtastic in road which every week i ride.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

So has anything changed on the R3 from 2012 to 2014? Is a 2012 the same as a 2014 except different color?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

2014 changed a little - I know it went to internal cables...also. Think they have a 105 version which is probably 11 speed and not too expensive. Used would have to be pretty cheap to compete wih that


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

New Squoval tubes, internal cabling were introduced in 2014 becoming more aero and adding stiffness. I picked up an R2 and the 11spd 105 feels like the 11spd Ultegra. The R2 is a great bike for the price and looks real nice. The R2 has a little heavier fork, but allows for bigger tires to be used. You can't go wrong with a 2012 or newer R3. If I were you I'd go with an R2 to get the lifetime warranty. And the 2015 R2 and 2014/2015 R3 are the same frames just different forks and grouppos - 105 and Ultegra.


----------

